

George Zimmerman acquittal leads to protests across US cities - ollysb
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jul/15/trayvon-martin-protests-streets-acquittal

======
IsThisObvious
Yep.

This part of what the legal system is up to is clearly what people should be
upset about and protesting in the streets.

